# Linux-Referat - Anregungen und Verbesserungen gesucht

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich muss im Februar in Englisch ein Referat halten, und ich hab mich für das Thema Linux entschieden.

Wir müssen 10 Minuten präsentieren, und dürfen maximal 15 Folien haben. Vorgegeben ist auch, dass es etwas mit Wirtschaft zu tun hat.

Jetzt meine Fragen an euch:

 * Hat jemand von euch schon mal über Linux referiert? Was kommt bei Leien gut an, was merken Sie sich?

 * Bitte um Anregungen, Verbesserungen, Vorschläge.

Die Grundstruktur steht mal, wenn es weiter ins Detail geht, editiere ich den Post ensprechend:

Linux ist ein Betriebssystem wie Mac oder Win, aber es ist frei (nich unbedingt gratis.)

Das dachte ich als Anfang, das man weis worüber ich rede.

Geschichte von Linux

Ich hab mal ein Buch über die Geschichte von Linus Torvalds gelesen, ich glaube aber das das gar zuviel war um es so wiederzugeben.

Ich würde mich hier nur auf Linux beschränken und Unix und Minix und so außen weg lassen.

Distributionen / Vertrieb

Aufzählung der bekanntesten Distributionen: Ubuntu, Suse, RedHat, Fedora, Debian und natürlich Gentoo.

Da hat die Lehrerin was wirtschaftliches.

Ubuntu - Gratis, aber Kommerziell

OpenSuse, Gentoo, Debian, Fedora - Gratis, und Frei

SUSE, RedHat (nur mehr Server, Desktop ist jetzt Fedora) - Kommerziell

Und so facts, das man auch die Gratis-Distributionen "kaufen" kann, weil sich dann einer die Mühe gemacht hat, alles zusammenzustellen, es auf CDs zu brennen, und 

Sticker beizupacken.

Grafische Oberfläche

Da will ich Screenshots von KDE und Gnome als Größte, dann von Fluxbox, als quasi kleinste herzeigen.

Auch hier passt meiner Meinung nach als Beginn die Erklärung, dass Linux auch ohne grafische Oberfläche betrieben werden kann.

Bedeutung in der Wirtschaft

Zur Bedeutung in der Wirtschaft will ich erzählen, dass China und Kuba je eine eigene Linux-Distribution haben, da man in Kuba nicht leicht an legale 

Windows-Kopien kommen soll, und China nicht von Amerika abhängig sein will.

 *Wikipedia wrote:*   

> Red Flag Linux (红旗 Linux) ist eine auf chinesische Bedürfnisse abgestimmte Linux-Distribution, die vorerst im asiatischen Raum, später jedoch auch weltweit einen Ersatz für Microsoft Windows darstellen soll. Die Distribution wird unter anderem von der chinesischen Regierung gefördert.

 

Auch habe ich gelesen dass Russland bis 2015 die Computer der gesamten Regierung auf Linux umstellen wollen.

Auch Wien und München hatten einige Zeit Wienux bzw. LiMux im Verwaltungsbereich (Wiener Bücherei setzt Wienux nach wie vor ein.)

Universitäten setzen Linux bei professionelleren Sachen ein, da die Leute, die das verwalten sich damit auskennen, und es mehr mögen. (Ist allgemein Formuliert, aber das hängt schätzungsweise nur von den Admins ab.)

server, cluster, netzwerk, hacker

Server werden oft aus Sicherheitsgründen (hohe Anpassbarkeit, Hochverfügbarkeit) unter Linux betrieben.

In der Liste der Top500 SuperComputer hat Linux einen Anteil von 91,80% (Vergleich Windows: 1%)

Große RechenCluster werden oft mit Linux betrieben, da es schnell ist, und kaum Neustarts notwendig sind.

Hacker (ich meine damit nicht unbedingt Cracker) verwenden Linux, weil man alles anpassen kann (OpenSource)

Ja, das war soweit mal die Präsentation.

Ich würd mich über Antworten/Anregungen/Verbesserungsvorschläge freuen.

LG Roland

----------

## manuels

Du sagst immer als erstes, dass Linux aus Kostengründen eingesetzt wird.

Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Es wird meiner Meinung nach im "professionellen" Bereich eingesetzt, da die Leute, die es einsetzen, es als "besser" ansehen.

Es gibt genügend Firmen, die Linux einsetzen, aber dafür ordentlich Lizenzkosten blechen.

Edit: Ach ja, openSuSE: frei, Ubuntu: kostenlos, aber kommerziell, SuSE: kommerziell

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke, dass wer geantwortet hat.

Das mit dem "besser" ist immer so ein Religionskrieg, aber du hast Recht, wenn ich das erzählen muss, kann man das ordentlich formulieren. (Ich hab das oben ausgebessert.)

Zu den Distris:

Ist nur Gentoo rolling-release?

LG Roland

----------

## Josef.95

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Zu den Distris:
> 
> Ist nur Gentoo rolling-release? 

 

Sorry, ich kann nicht begreifen warum du nicht die schier unendlichen Informationen aus dem Internet nutzt...?

Sowas ist doch in einer Suchmaschine schneller gefunden/erledigt als hier nachzufragen und auf eine Antwort zu warten..

 *Wikipedia wrote:*   

> Rolling Releases werden vor allem im Bereich GNU/Linux verwendet. So benutzen beispielsweise die GNU/Linux-Distributionen Arch[1], Foresight[2], Gentoo[3], Paldo, PCLinuxOS[4] und Sidux[5] sowie die auf Debian basierende Version von Linux Mint[6] die Rolling-Release-Technik.

  (Auszug)

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Sorry, aber manchmal ist denken luxus  :Laughing: 

----------

## musv

Aus Deinem Text geht leider nicht hervor, in welcher Einrichtung du den Vortrag hältst. Für die Schule mag's ok sein, für eine Uni empfinde ich Deine Argumente zu subjektiv und ungenau. 

1. Linux ist ein Betriebssystem wie Mac oder Win, aber es ist frei (nich unbedingt gratis.)

Äpfel sind wie Birnen, aber hängen am Baum. 

2. Geschichte von Linux

Hmm, ist das interessant für die Zuhörer? Und wenn ja, dann sind eigentlich Minix und Unix die Gründe, warum es überhaupt Linux gibt.

3. Distributionen / Vertrieb

"Und so facts, das man auch die Gratis-Distributionen "kaufen" kann, weil sich dann einer die Mühe gemacht hat, alles zusammenzustellen, es auf CDs zu brennen, und 

Sticker beizupacken."

Das ist so erstmal falsch. Bei kommerziellen Distris (xx Enterprise) bezahlst du den Support für einen bestimmten Zeitraum. Bei anderen zahlst du für das Handbuch.

5. Bedeutung in der Wirtschaft

Ich glaub, die kubanische baut sogar auf Gentoo auf. Aber nur so am Rande. Ob in China tatsächlich Linux verwendet im größeren Maße wird, vage ich fast zu bezweifeln. Und für die Bedeutung in der Wirtschaft halte ich das für bedeutungslos. 

In den Unis wird Linux nicht aus Kostengründen eingesetzt, denn M$ versorgt die Unis sowieso über die MSDNAA mit ihrer Software. Vielmehr sind der wissenschaftliche Hintergrund und die Netzwerkfähigkeit + Sicherheit die Hauptgründe.

6. Kompatibilität Programme/Spiele

"kompatibel zu anderen Systemen" == kompatibel zu Windows? Irgendwie ist da das Pferd falsch rum aufgesattelt.

7. Hacker

Ähm, was?

Du hast geschrieben, dass du 10 min über etwas reden sollst. Ich würde in der Zeit nicht versuchen, die ganzen Themen abzuspulen. Das wird alles so, wie du's schon angedeutet hast - zu oberflächlich, zu ungenau, zu chaotisch, zu uninteressant. Pick Dir ein oder max. 2 Themen raus und mach das ordentlich. Und dann solltest du auch nicht vergessen, dass sich vermutlich die wenigsten Leute für Linux auch nur annähernd interessieren. So Punkte wie Spielekompatibilität per Cedega erzeugen da einen merkwürdigen Eindruck von Dir.

----------

## Necoro

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Auch Wien und München hatten einige Zeit Wienux bzw. Munix im Verwaltungsbereich (Wiener Bücherei setzt Wienux nach wie vor ein.)

 

Das Münchner Linux-Derivat heißt LiMux (und nicht Munix). Und so wie es schaut, wird da auch noch eifrig dran gebaut. Mehr Informationen kann man u.a. hier finden: http://www.muenchen.de/Rathaus/dir/limux/89256/index.html

 *Quote:*   

> Universitäten setzen Linux bei professionelleren Sachen ein, da die Leute, die das verwalten sich damit auskennen, und es mehr mögen.

 

Da eine allgemeine Aussage zu treffen ist wohl nicht möglich. Generell hängt das benutzte OS wohl von den Vorlieben des Professors/Administrators/Rechnerbesitzers ab. An dem einen Lehrstuhl haben sie SuSE auf Macs installiert, im Rechnerpool gibts Solaris, in der Bib irgendein Linux, einige Profs haben OSX, andere Windows...

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Das Münchner Linux-Derivat heißt LiMux (und nicht Munix). Und so wie es schaut, wird da auch noch eifrig dran gebaut. Mehr Informationen kann man u.a. hier finden: http://www.muenchen.de/Rathaus/dir/limux/89256/index.html

 

Danke, werd ich mir anschauen.

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da eine allgemeine Aussage zu treffen ist wohl nicht möglich. Generell hängt das benutzte OS wohl von den Vorlieben des Professors/Administrators/Rechnerbesitzers ab. An dem einen Lehrstuhl haben sie SuSE auf Macs installiert, im Rechnerpool gibts Solaris, in der Bib irgendein Linux, einige Profs haben OSX, andere Windows...

 

Hab ich oben ausgebessert. Wie würdest du das formulieren?

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aus Deinem Text geht leider nicht hervor, in welcher Einrichtung du den Vortrag hältst. Für die Schule mag's ok sein, für eine Uni empfinde ich Deine Argumente zu subjektiv und ungenau. 

 

In der Schule. Ich würde das noch schön ausformulieren, über Anregungen wäre ich dennoch dankbar.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Linux ist ein Betriebssystem wie Mac oder Win, aber es ist frei (nich unbedingt gratis.) 
> 
> Äpfel sind wie Birnen, aber hängen am Baum. 

 

Das ist gut, aber ich muss auf englisch referieren

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Geschichte von Linux 
> 
> Hmm, ist das interessant für die Zuhörer? Und wenn ja, dann sind eigentlich Minix und Unix die Gründe, warum es überhaupt Linux gibt. 

 

Dass es keinen interessiert, war mir klar, aber das verlangt die Lehrerin schätz ich.

Ich dachte das wird sonst zu lang. Was würdest du da reinnehmen?

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Distributionen / Vertrieb 
> 
> "Und so facts, das man auch die Gratis-Distributionen "kaufen" kann, weil sich dann einer die Mühe gemacht hat, alles zusammenzustellen, es auf CDs zu brennen, und 
> ...

 

Ah so ist das? Welche ist da wie? (ich erzähl: Ubuntu, RedHat, Mandriva, Fedora, Suse/OpenSuse, Gentoo)

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Bedeutung in der Wirtschaft 
> 
> Ich glaub, die kubanische baut sogar auf Gentoo auf. Aber nur so am Rande. Ob in China tatsächlich Linux verwendet im größeren Maße wird, vage ich fast zu bezweifeln. Und für die Bedeutung in der Wirtschaft halte ich das für bedeutungslos.

 

Habs oben ergänzt. 

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In den Unis wird Linux nicht aus Kostengründen eingesetzt, denn M$ versorgt die Unis sowieso über die MSDNAA mit ihrer Software. Vielmehr sind der wissenschaftliche Hintergrund und die Netzwerkfähigkeit + Sicherheit die Hauptgründe. 

 

Danke

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. Kompatibilität Programme/Spiele 
> 
> "kompatibel zu anderen Systemen" == kompatibel zu Windows? Irgendwie ist da das Pferd falsch rum aufgesattelt. 
> ...

 

Hab ich entfernt

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 7. Hacker 
> 
> Ähm, was?

 

Ich mein Personen die sich mit dem Betriebssystem auskennen (wollen)

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du hast geschrieben, dass du 10 min über etwas reden sollst. Ich würde in der Zeit nicht versuchen, die ganzen Themen abzuspulen. Das wird alles so, wie du's schon angedeutet hast - zu oberflächlich, zu ungenau, zu chaotisch, zu uninteressant. Pick Dir ein oder max. 2 Themen raus und mach das ordentlich. Und dann solltest du auch nicht vergessen, dass sich vermutlich die wenigsten Leute für Linux auch nur annähernd interessieren. So Punkte wie Spielekompatibilität per Cedega erzeugen da einen merkwürdigen Eindruck von Dir.

 

Die Spiele hab ich entfernt. Das mit den 10 minuten ist so eine Sache. Ich werd schon auf 15 Min kommen. Aber wenn ich mich auf 2 Themen konzentriere, ist es zu speziell. Es muss allgemein bleiben, aber darf nicht zu oberflächlich werden, das wird schwierig.

----------

## Necoro

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Da eine allgemeine Aussage zu treffen ist wohl nicht möglich. Generell hängt das benutzte OS wohl von den Vorlieben des Professors/Administrators/Rechnerbesitzers ab. An dem einen Lehrstuhl haben sie SuSE auf Macs installiert, im Rechnerpool gibts Solaris, in der Bib irgendein Linux, einige Profs haben OSX, andere Windows... 
> 
> Hab ich oben ausgebessert. Wie würdest du das formulieren?

 

Ich würde hier die Verwendung als "Arbeitsrechner" klar von der Forschung trennen. Als Arbeitsrechner kann man wie schon genannt, gar keine Aussage treffen. Für die Forschung (spontan fallen mir da die Bereiche Netzwerke und Betriebssysteme ein) ist Linux sicherlich interessanter, weil man bessere Einblicke in die internen Prozesse bekommt und auch die Möglichkeit hat, seine Ideen auszuprobieren. Das ist unter Windows nur eingeschränkt möglich.

(Den meisten Forschungsgebieten ist das OS aber Banane (ob der Theorembeweiser auf Windows, OS X oder Linux läuft ist nebensächlich). Hier sehe ich teilweise sogar einen Windowszwang, weil Software teilweise eher für Windows entwickelt wird.)

 *Quote:*   

> Ah so ist das? Welche ist da wie? (ich erzähl: Ubuntu, RedHat, Mandriva, Fedora, Suse/OpenSuse, Gentoo)

 

RedHat (genauer: RHEL = RedHat Enterprise Linux): man bezahlt Support (was das genau beinhaltet kann dir vielleicht nochmal jemand genauer schildern, der die Teile in der Firma zB einsetzt)

SuSE (genauer: SLES = SuSE Linux Enterprise Server): wie RHEL

Fedora/OpenSuse sind die gratis Community-Versionen von RHEL/SLES.

Gentoo: gratis, du kannst aber zB Consultants anheuern, die dir denn Support geben

 *Quote:*   

> Die Spiele hab ich entfernt. Das mit den 10 minuten ist so eine Sache. Ich werd schon auf 15 Min kommen. Aber wenn ich mich auf 2 Themen konzentriere, ist es zu speziell. Es muss allgemein bleiben, aber darf nicht zu oberflächlich werden, das wird schwierig.

 

Wir haben in diversen Präsentationsschulungen gelernt, dass man maximal 1 Folie pro Minute Redezeit einplanen sollte (tendenziell eher weniger ...). Nur so als Daumenregel  :Smile: 

----------

## disi

Ich wuerde das irgendwie ganz grob so gliedern:

History:

Unix -> zu teuer und nur an der Uni verfuegbar

Minix -> zu abgespackt im Vergleich zum echten Unix

Linux -> von Linus Torwald geschrieben und weil er gerade vor kurzem von der GPL gehoert hatte unter GPL lizensiert

Lizenzen:

Ich wuerde ich kurz beschreiben was die GPL** umreisst, mit einigen Schlagworten wie "copyleft" usw.

Vielleicht noch andere Lizenmodelle anfuehren wie BSD*** oder auch dieses Oracle Dingen C<irgendwas>*.

Mit GPL verdienen? 

In Form von Spenden, Support oder einfach Firmen die am Code arbeiten und ihn eigennuetzig weiterentwickeln und dann in ihrer Hardware einsetzen.

Das sollten 10min sein?!?

Ansonsten eine "lange" Frage/Antwort hinten dran  :Wink: 

//edit: Ich glaube ernsthaft das heute kaum noch einer Geld mit Code verdient. Der Code wird in Indien geschrieben und das Produkt in Deutschland lizensiert...   :Rolling Eyes: 

* Common Development and Distribution License (CDDL)

** GNU General Public License

*** BSD licenses

----------

## Knieper

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> (Den meisten Forschungsgebieten ist das OS aber Banane (ob der Theorembeweiser auf Windows, OS X oder Linux läuft ist nebensächlich).

 

Es gibt welche für Windows?  :Wink:  Gerade in der theoretischen Informatik läuft nahezu alles unter Linux: Spezifikationssprachen, Beweissysteme, Model Checker, Deduktionssysteme, experimentelle Sprachen... ZB. PVS lief früher nicht einmal unter den BSDs. Lernumgebungen und MS Research-Kram, aber ernsthafte Projekte? Fällt mir spontan nichts ein, was nicht aus der Unix-Welt portiert oder mit Cygwin rübergerettet wurde.

 *disi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> //edit: Ich glaube ernsthaft das heute kaum noch einer Geld mit Code verdient. Der Code wird in Indien geschrieben und das Produkt in Deutschland 

 

Bisher sind die meisten dt. Firmen wieder zurück nach Dtl. gekommen, weil der indische Code qualitativ nicht brauchbar war. Das größte Problem ist die Verständigung, mit Spezifikationen können die mangels Ausbildung nichts anfangen und der Kunde ist zu weit weg. Das muss zu Problemen führen.

----------

## Necoro

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   (Den meisten Forschungsgebieten ist das OS aber Banane (ob der Theorembeweiser auf Windows, OS X oder Linux läuft ist nebensächlich). 
> 
> Es gibt welche für Windows?  Gerade in der theoretischen Informatik läuft nahezu alles unter Linux: Spezifikationssprachen, Beweissysteme, Model Checker, Deduktionssysteme, experimentelle Sprachen... 

 

Humm ... das war einfach mal geraten, dass es da Windowsversionen gibt (brauch die ja net, deswegen acht ich da nicht drauf). Coq zB bietet aber zu mindestens eine Windows-Version zum Download an. Ob das jetzt einfach nur ein Cygwin-Bundle ist, kann ich net beurteilen.

----------

## Knieper

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Coq zB bietet aber zu mindestens eine Windows-Version zum Download an. Ob das jetzt einfach nur ein Cygwin-Bundle ist, kann ich net beurteilen.

 

Coq ist bekanntlich in Ocaml geschrieben, also ist es Bytecode oder IA32. AMD64 gibt es nativ wieder nur für Linux.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ich wollte mich nur noch mal melden.

Ich hab am Mittwoch das Referat gehalten (ja, das hat sich alles ein bisschen verzögert.)

Ich hab im großen und Ganzen die Struktur von oben verwendet.

Ich habe 15 min geredet und ne 1 bekommen  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

Congrats!

----------

